# Looking for a good (enexpensive) flash for my Canon Rebel T2i



## macncheesemom (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got my Canon Rebel T2i a few days ago and now I'd like to get a flash that will do more than the pop up that is already on the camera.  I'm also looking for something reasonably priced.  Thank you.


----------



## DisasterDan (Mar 18, 2011)

You should look at Sigma's flashes if you cant shell out the money for a Speedlight

Sigma Flashes Overview | SigmaPhoto.com


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2011)

macncheesemom said:


> I just got my Canon Rebel T2i a few days ago and now I'd like to get a flash that will do more than the pop up that is already on the camera. I'm also looking for something reasonably priced. Thank you.


The most reasonably priced strobe (hot shoe flash unit) light will run you about $50, but will have limited features: YONGNUO Flash Speedlite YN-460II for Nikon Canon Pentax

The entry-level Canon strobe light would be the $275: Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash for Canon Digital SLR Cameras 

Other more expensive 3rd party strobe lights are also available.

Many photographers today get themselves set up to do OCF - off camera flash - because it allows a more professional looking artistic approach to lighting by getting the light source off camera and away from the lens axis.

To that end, there are relatively inexpensive, near universal, OCF radio trigger systems available CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio to use. However, when using the inexpensive radio triggering for OCF, manual mode for both the camera and the strobe light typically have to be used.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a strong believer in sticking to the camera brand you have for flash. They just seem to work better. If you are looking for a inexpensive flash unit try the Canon 270EX. B&H sells them for $144 and they are a great little flash. I have one for when I am walking around and don't want the 580 adding the extra bulk. It's ETTL-II compatible and adjusts to bounce off the ceiling. 

Happy shooting,
~Jason


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 18, 2011)

I second the yongnuo flash


----------



## thierry (Mar 19, 2011)

i use yongnuo flashes and they are awesome


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunpak pz42x. 

Sunpak PZ42X TTL Shoe Mount Flash PZ42XC B&H Photo Video


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a Vivitar 383 that I think is great!

Amazon.com: Vivitar DF383 Digital TTL Shoe Mount Power Zoom /Swivel /Bounce Auto-Focus Flash for Canon TTL, Guide Number 45m (147&#39: Camera & Photo


----------



## hawkwms (Apr 14, 2011)

macncheesemom said:


> I just got my Canon Rebel T2i a few days ago and now I'd like to get a flash that will do more than the pop up that is already on the camera.  I'm also looking for something reasonably priced.  Thank you.


 
I highly recommend the Yongnuo YN-560. It was recommended by several photo web sites and received numerous positive reviews. You can find it on E-Bay for as little as $63.95. (I purchased three to set up an in-home portrait studio.)

I am now awaiting delivery of my third one of these, which I purchased on Amazon for $58.95 with free shipping. (New.) It is a clone of the Canon Speedlight 560, which goes for around $300.00 to $400.00. The only main difference is that the Yongnuo does not have off-camera radio lighting control like the Speedlight. I am compensating by using a set of cheap wireless radio flash controllers, purchased on E-Bay for $34.95 and setting the flash intensity manually.

Anyway, the quality obviously is not equivelant to the $300.00 more expensive Canon flash, but all the reviews rate the Yongnuo quality as completely adequate. Some pros seem to be using these as additional / backup flashes as well. Obviously it's a cheap throw-away alternative, but for the amatuer / entry level photographer it should be more than adequate. I have been extremely happy with the two I currently have and am looking forward to the delivery of my third tomorrow.

If you enter the search term YN-560, you should have numerous purchasing alternatives and reviews pop up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jarmo (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the *Nissin Speedlite Di866.

*So far I'm very happy with it. For it's price it is a very powerful flash.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 14, 2011)

The only problem I'd have with the Yongnuo is that item descriptions say nothing about TTL. That's fine for some one that knows what they're doing or someone that's only going to use it off camera, but for some one who doesn't know what they're doing or someone that's actually going to be using it in the hot shoe, I believe they should have a flash that has TTL operation. Even when I was primarily shooting with speedlights, I have two Vivitar 285's and a Canon 580EX II for those times when I needed a TTL flash.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2011)

The OP never returned.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 14, 2011)

The yongnuo yn465 can be got with TTL for canon. Its great for the money


----------



## NickmHall (May 12, 2011)

Anybody considering Yongnuo would do well to read this:

Flickr: Discussing OT-updated: hkyongnuophotoequipment experience [year-old thread] in Strobist.com

And this:

Negative/Neutral Feedback received by hkyongnuophotoequipment

To be honest if the transaction runs smooth and you get your goods then it looks great value for money, but I ordered from the HK base as I wanted to be sure of a warranty and 'factory support' as I'd heard they can go pop. Do your own googling and you'll find the stories there. So to get everything in one hit I ordered 3 flashes and triggers, for $300 including shipping. Three months later, coming up to, and I have nothing. He swears he sent them to a different address, in a different country, and I should check there and retrieve the flashes myself...

In short if the transaction goes wrong then HKYongnuoPhotoequipment behaves like the worst kind of independent Chinese ebay rip off merchant. He won't solve your problem, forget about the warranty side, he's a real disappointment. 

So if you must order Yongnuo then don't order them from HK. Get them from within your own shores. Personally I ended up eating a big loss and went and bought Vivitars instead on a point of principle.


----------

